

How Swagsy Raised Its First $100K - mirz
http://blog.swagsy.com/how-swagsy-raised-its-first-100k/

======
mirz
Would love to hear any feedback you guys have on our story. Thanks!

~~~
russtrpkovski
Great article! I loved the transparency. Will you be writing a follow-up post
describing your launch process?

~~~
mirz
Definitely. We have benefited a lot from what others have made public and will
do the same.

I've also been working on a post that breaks down some of the performance
metrics we saw from our celebrity social media tests.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Did you guys bootstrap Swagsy?

Russ

~~~
mirz
Yes, we worked on it for about a year bootstrapping. We ended up putting in
about $50k between the three cofounders somewhere during that period of time.

~~~
russtrpkovski
We are doing the same at GiveBrand.com Did you guys hire PR or thinking about
it? Hit me up if you want to chat.

------
mirz
:(

